# 0mg juice - why do you buy it?



## umzungu (17/3/17)

I find myself buying 0mg and am curious who else buys 0mg and why.


----------



## SMOK (17/3/17)

I also buy it. Why .... Because i still get the cravings for a smoke and smoking the 0mg just puts my mind to rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/3/17)

I have 2 mods with me at all times...one without nic for 60% of the day and the other has nic for the rest of the day when I crave it

I reckon that as an ex smoker I am addicted to the habit of just going outside and blowing some steam.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gersh (17/3/17)

I use 3mg for those have to vape moments and 0mg for those flavours that are the best tasting and those give a much smoother experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mender31 (1/4/17)

I have recently posed the same question. I'm too scared to just completely switch to the 0mg juice all together but I also have been experiencing some over doing it with the 3mg juice. Therefore I keep both with me for what I feel like

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (1/4/17)

I bought it once because I thought it said OMG! so I thought it must be good.......lol 

//end troll

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## r0ckf1re (2/4/17)

I find 0mg smoother and better flavor 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SparMan (2/4/17)

I vape 0mg exclusively, as I enjoy vaping as a hobby and feel that it can be equally if not more satisfying without the addition of nicotine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mahir (2/4/17)

For me personally I always used to vape subohm at around 3mg nic. But recently I decided to get a mtl device and started using 6mg in the mtl and 0mg in the subohm devices. Been working out great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (3/5/17)

I quit smoking stinkies without a Vape, I now Vape to quit the HABIT of hookah. I don't crave nicotine and don't feel the need for a ‘throat hit‘ so 0mg does it for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (3/5/17)

Mahir said:


> For me personally I always used to vape subohm at around 3mg nic. But recently I decided to get a mtl device and started using 6mg in the mtl and 0mg in the subohm devices. Been working out great.



Out of curiosity @Mahir which mtl device did you get. Im a massive mtl fan


----------

